# Check it out, I built myself a fillet table



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been looking for a project to do out in the shop and decided to buil myself a fillet table and one for my buddy.

24"x48"x37"

Somebody asked if it was strong so I climbed up on it and had a picture taken...that is 220lbs of ******* on that table!!! 




























I put a big tray on each side of it to hold knives, drink, pliers, cigs, etc.



















What do you think?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

All I see is X's.


FishBone


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FishBone said:


> All I see is X's.
> 
> FishBone


I'm thinking that must just be your computer?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that looks great. Wondering, where did you get the plastic for the table top and what is it made of? I have wanted one of them myself. I use one of them 4" plastic tables with folding legs but the legs are too short and get to the old back when cleaning many fish.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm thinking that must just be your computer?


Not sure why I can't see some pictures?




FishBone


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 23, 2007)

I gotta say that I'm deeply disturbed by the pic of the guy posing with his Crocs!!!

Just messin with ya'! Awesome work. Now all it needs is some fish guts. Go get 'em.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FishBone said:


> Not sure why I can't see some pictures?
> 
> FishBone


The pictures are hosted at Photobucket, a lot of folks can not view photobucket pictures at work.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Should get alot of meat off of that bald grouper! :cheers:  

Looks good bro!


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

what kind of glue did you use or did you screw them together ?

I was going to build one, but King Starboard is $100 a sheet


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice, trodery. now, if you could just catch fish ..... :smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Should get alot of meat off of that bald grouper! :cheers:
> 
> Looks good bro!


LOL...Bald Grouper!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

cabosandinh said:


> what kind of glue did you use or did you screw them together ?
> 
> I was going to build one, but King Starboard is $100 a sheet


It's glued and stainless steel screws...nothing to rot on this thing!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow!! You did a great job!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Belinda said:


> Wow!! You did a great job!


MasterCylinder-----That's why I married my wife, she catches way more fish than I ever could 

Thank you Belinda


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry fella. But that photo just ruined every Barbie Benton, Cheryl Tiegs, Farrah poster I ever had.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol, gotta have the smokes close by! Very nice table!

What did you make the top out of?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txranger said:


> Lol, gotta have the smokes close by! Very nice table!
> 
> What did you make the top out of?


Thanks Neighbor....the top is HDPE


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Toilet flanges?? Now that's some ******* engineerin right'ter.LOL

Good work!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

That looks great.....appears to be the perfect height. Very cool of ya to make one for your buddy.
T.K.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Looks good.

With the photoshop experts on this board you are pretty brave posting this photo! LOL . . . .


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Now that looks great. Wondering, where did you get the plastic for the table top and what is it made of? I have wanted one of them myself. I use one of them 4" plastic tables with folding legs but the legs are too short and get to the old back when cleaning many fish.


The table looks great i may need some pointers one day when i go to build my own. About the folding plastic table that is too short get you some 1" or 1 1/4" pvc pipe with end caps cut them to the height you want and slip over the legs of your table. You can bring it up to whatever height you want and it is relativly cheap.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tight Knot said:


> That looks great.....appears to be the perfect height. *Very cool of ya to make one for your buddy.*
> T.K.


Yep...that's ol' Trod, allright...COOL ...a little unusual...but definitely COOL.:rotfl:

j/k, bro...Nice Work !!!!

OF #1:spineyes:


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed, looks like it's just the right height, where do you buy the HDPE from?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Do to overwhelming popularity I have entered the fillet table business and will soon become an advertiser/sponsor here on 2cool, until then, I posted in the classified section.

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=971

By the way folks, with a few taps of a rubber mallet the legs are removable so that you can store it in less room


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Great looking table Trodery....very good job! For an old washed up trucker, that is awesome!  If I had a place, or a reason, I would be first in line!


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*extensions*



slip knot said:


> Now that looks great. Wondering, where did you get the plastic for the table top and what is it made of? I have wanted one of them myself. I use one of them 4" plastic tables with folding legs but the legs are too short and get to the old back when cleaning many fish.


CUT SOME 18" PCS OF PVC PIPE (1-1/2" WORKS)AND PLACE LEG ENDS INTO THEM. RAISES THE TABLE TO DESIRED HEIGHT. CHEAP AND EASY!!!


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

How did you attach the legs to the table?


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

It's looking good. I have one that is under construction that's similiar


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Looks like ole WD has some competetion!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

trodery said:


> The pictures are hosted at Photobucket, a lot of folks can not view photobucket pictures at work.


Yep I can see the pictures now that I'm at home.

Trodery, that's a nice fishing cleaning table.



Just get that mullet off of it. J/K. :tongue: 



FishBone


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Trod, 

Did your BUDDY atleast help you since you built one for him?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

trodery said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this pic going into the 2Cool calendars? The men of 2cool! Look out Ladies its on its way


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the "Big Uglies" are running! Gonna get the big rods out and head to TCD!! 

Cool table TROD!

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....you guys crack me up!

Let's see, I have heard....Bald Grouper, Mullet, and now Big Uglies...bunch o comedians we have here   

Angler 1---- My buddy (you) is a bum! Yeah, he/you helped but it sure was hard getting him/you to get my shop cleaned back up to my satisfaction  And he/you sure does not know how to roll up a water hose nice and tight and pretty like I like it


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jendruschb said:


> CUT SOME 18" PCS OF PVC PIPE (1-1/2" WORKS)AND PLACE LEG ENDS INTO THEM. RAISES THE TABLE TO DESIRED HEIGHT. CHEAP AND EASY!!!


No need to do that....I can make the legs to any height you desire!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Angler 1---- My buddy (you) is a bum! Yeah, he/you helped but it sure was hard getting him/you to get my shop cleaned back up to my satisfaction  And he/you sure does not know how to roll up a water hose nice and tight and pretty like I like it


[shakes head] LOL . . . .


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

trodery,

You can't make a good product unless you make a big MESS. "LOL" You should hire a shop helper to clean up after a hards day work... By the way I think a Black Drum looks better than you do.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> trodery,
> 
> You can't make a good product unless you make a big MESS. "LOL" You should hire a shop helper to clean up after a hards day work... By the way I think a Black Drum looks better than you do.


LOL...Shut up an go catch some TUNA! 

Since none of you can appreciate me as a model on top of the table I placed an ad on Craigslist for a swimsuit model http://houston.craigslist.org/tlg/577958956.html

As some of you may be aware, there are a lot of freaks and weirdos on Cragslist. I have received several submissions already but I got one last night where the model was "wearing" a "Painted On" bikin...WOW! She was completly nude but you had to look real close to realize that fact. My wife told me very quickly "You ARE NOT going to use her"


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> .......I have received several submissions already but I got one last night where the model was "wearing" a "Painted On" bikin...WOW! She was completly nude but you had to look real close to realize that fact. My wife told me very quickly "You ARE NOT going to use her"


Once again.......


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MrG said:


> Once again.......


LOL...I like being on 2Cool, I don't want to take any trips to "banned camp"


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

On Craigslist you can advertise prostitution and post XXX ****, but you can not advertise a legal weapon! Go figure.

*Very nice cleaning table!*



trodery said:


> As some of you may be aware, there are a lot of freaks and weirdos on Cragslist. I have received several submissions already but I got one last night where the model was "wearing" a "Painted On" bikin...WOW! She was completly nude but you had to look real close to realize that fact. My wife told me very quickly "You ARE NOT going to use her"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> On Craigslist you can advertise prostitution and post XXX ****, but you can not advertise a legal weapon! Go figure.
> 
> *Very nice cleaning table!*


Thanks Whitebass!

Yep, I posted a gun for sale there once, it got flagged so fast that I never even got to see it.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Now that's a beauty...are you looking at 'making to sell'? Also, my birthday is coming up in June, if that matters...

Marsha


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Now that's a beauty...are you looking at 'making to sell'? Also, my birthday is coming up in June, if that matters...
> 
> Marsha


Yes ma'am.....I have a listing over in the classifieds.......... http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=971


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, my technique has already improved! I built another table tonight and this one is really sweet! Best one so far!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

those look good if you want it stationary but for storing in garage i like my foldable wd fillet table


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

These legs come off very easy so that it can be stored in a small place or you can leave it oustside standing together, all fasteners are Stainless Steel, no metal legs to rust or aluminum legs to corrode.

Carry this one to the beach and set it up while your surf fishing and don't worry about metal legs corroding from the salty sand or saltwater corroding your investment.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

where are you buying that sheet hdpe? Is that type weldable?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I just wish to hell you would stop posting pix of that 'operating room/workshop' of yours.. Disgustingly clean !!!... Folks are beginning to talk...:rotfl: 






Nice table....:tongue:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I just wish to hell you would stop posting pix of that 'operating room/workshop' of yours.. Disgustingly clean !!!... Folks are beginning to talk...:rotfl:
> 
> Nice table....:tongue:


LOL, Tortuga! Quit be a hater buddy, I'll come over and clean your place up just like mine so that you will feel better 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I just wish to hell you would stop posting pix of that 'operating room/workshop' of yours.. Disgustingly clean !!!... Folks are beginning to talk...:rotfl:
> 
> Nice table....:tongue:


I sam some black flecks on the floor Jim... unacceptable!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I *saw* some black flecks on the floor Jim... unacceptable!


My apologies to all of 2cool, I am SO SORRY you had to see them two little black flecks on my shop floor. As Haute Pursuit pointed out...that is unacceptable  

By the way Blake, I corrected your spelling when I quoted your post...Your poor attempt at spelling the word SAW is also unacceptable.  LOL Please notice the correction above in *RED *


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... got me! Nice table by the way!


----------



## Danglefoot (Nov 21, 2004)

*Isn't he a friend*

Trod, people were asking how you built the table. Not that they want to buy one for $250.00. J/K Dude Hahahahahahahahahhaa Nice table.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"LOL, Tortuga! Quit be a hater buddy, *I'll come over and clean your place up just like mine *so that you will feel better "_

Same deal on my shop???? 
Great looking fillet table! gb


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _"LOL, Tortuga! Quit be a hater buddy, *I'll come over and clean your place up just like mine *so that you will feel better "_
> 
> Same deal on my shop????
> Great looking fillet table! gb


Can I get on that list too?? :wink:

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL GalvBay......I've seen your shop  , I'm gonna have to think about that one for a while.  And thanks for the compliments!


Brew, send me some pictures before I commit  Does it look like GalvBay's shop? 


Actually, Jim's (GalvBay) shop is not all that bad, he just has lots of stuff in there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I want on that list too.:bounce: I have cleaned on my shop for 2 days and it is still dirty.sad3sm

I have thought about taking all the tools out and burning it down and start all over.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I got half of it done for you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe I should go into the "Garage Cleaning" business instead of making fillet tables 

WilliamH...yours is not too bad, it's not real "dirty" ...just cluttered. That would be real easy, just back up a trailer and pile all that stuff on it and haul it away!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

That the threat my wife makes on occasion.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Trod,

Yep garage cleaning would be way up your alley. Anybody ever worked with Trod? He spends more time cleaning up the drill bits and blowing off tools with his air compressor than he does working on anything, Boy he is a royal pain in the BUT to work with.



 trodery said:


> Maybe I should go into the "Garage Cleaning" business instead of making fillet tables
> 
> WilliamH...yours is not too bad, it's not real "dirty" ...just cluttered. That would be real easy, just back up a trailer and pile all that stuff on it and haul it away!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Materials*

Very Nice

What is the materials used for the table top and how is it anchored down?

Searacer


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Holy old *** thread.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

hello 2008


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Trodery's Dog is still better looking than he is. :rotfl:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, great idea, Congrats!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Should get alot of meat off of that bald grouper! :cheers:
> 
> Looks good bro!


The bald headed grouper post is a 2Cool classic! I still LMAO when I'm cleaning fish and think of it. Thanks Haute! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Holy old *** thread.


LOL... Yep, a 5 1/2 year old thread! :rotfl:


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Should get alot of meat off of that bald grouper! :cheers:
> 
> Looks good bro!


Lol!


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Looks like a big ole hardhead to me...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Jack Daniels said:


> I gotta say that I'm deeply disturbed by the pic of the guy posing with his Crocs!!!
> 
> .


saved me a lot of typing.


----------



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

*Doesnt he own a pawnshop in Vegas??*

Awesome table just needs a good mess of fish on it,,,


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

See, you are good for something.. Good job


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

scottrboat said:


> Awesome table just needs a good mess of fish on it,,,


. . . or a better looking model.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The bald grouper thread is back again?


----------

